# A Sort of Primer for Fischer-Dieskau's Book on Schubert's Lieder



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

EnescuCvartet said:


> This is, however incomplete, a sort of guide or primer to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's book: _Schubert's Songs - A Biographical Study._ By that I mean to briefly state some of DFD's more interesting remarks, from the book, about the Schubert Lieder. And by incomplete, I mean that I didn't get this idea until I was maybe 60 pages in, also that I didn't always have my notes when I was reading the book. Many of the best known songs are not present here, mainly because I thought they were already well represented elsewhere. If some of the better known songs do turn up, it is because I felt that DFD's comments were too good to miss. I entirely skip over the song cycles, though they are thoroughly gone over in the book. Any [brackets] are my own. Without further ado...
> 
> *Der Fischer D.291* (Dedicated to Salieri)
> 
> ...


----------

